# Verão 2007



## Minho (20 Jun 2007 às 23:04)

Não se esqueçam amanhã às 19:06 entramos no Verão astronómico no Hemisfério Norte. O Sol incidirá a 90º sobre o  Trópico de Cancer e teremos o dia mais longo do ano no HN.

Vá lá recebam o Verão de Braços Abertos!!!


----------



## jPdF (21 Jun 2007 às 00:32)

Minho disse:


> ...amanhã às 19:06 entramos no Verão ...
> ...
> Vá lá recebam o Verão de Braços Abertos!!!



A essa hora estarei a ter exame...e no dia a seguir terei outro...
vai ser mesmo uma bela recepção...


----------



## Rog (21 Jun 2007 às 00:38)

Minho disse:


> Não se esqueçam amanhã às 19:06 entramos no Verão astronómico no Hemisfério Norte. O Sol incidirá a 90º sobre o  Trópico de Cancer e teremos o dia mais longo do ano no HN.
> 
> Vá lá recebam o Verão de Braços Abertos!!!



Sim, se estiver chuva será concerteza para muitos um dos dias mais longos do ano 
Qto ao trópico, só lhe ficou o nome, porque a constelação há algum tempo que passou dai... 
Esperemos que seja um verão com sol, mas apenas moderadamente quente. Já é sabido que o nosso pais não está preparado para fazer face a ondas de calor, tanto nos incêndios quer na climatização de muitas casas, centros de saude, hostitais, lares... infelizmente 
Por agora, começamos de forma fresca, mas neste tempo o frio não é de fiar, qualquer aberta no céu e o sol parece que queima e a temperatura sobe rapidamente. E com a subida do anticiclone às origens, tudo até mesmo ele, se prepara para um verão que esperemos não faça parte das estatísticas... de várias formas..


----------



## Rog (24 Jun 2007 às 16:48)

O Verão pelo Norte da Madeira começa de forma muito tímida com temperaturas minimas por volta de 14ºC e máximas a não ultrapassar os 22ºC.


----------



## Fil (24 Jun 2007 às 21:24)

Para este verão só espero que continue na onda deste junho, fresco e com alguma chuva. De resto espero que passe bem rápido excepto a parte das férias


----------

